# Multi-line return from exec() ?



## michaelsanford (Apr 13, 2005)

I want to include this in my web site:


```
echo exec("/usr/games/fortune"):
```

But as you can imagine it only returns the last line.

Ideas?

EDIT Got it:


```
$fortune = system("/usr/games/fortune");
echo $fortune[0];
```


----------

